# Red Hot MaMa society..how much have you lost? 46.2 pounds so far!



## redtailgal

Who are the Red Hot Mama's of BYH? 

Redtailgal (not able to diet at the moment)
Marlowmanor (loss of 1.2 lbs)
Daisychick (loss of 11 lbs) 
Beekissed (loss of 20lbs)
Cabinchick
 Autumnprarie (loss of 10 lbs)
Pridegoethbeforethefall
Tigerlilly (loss of 4lbs)

Arent they AWESOME!

 This thread is all about how to be 








There are several of us losing weight here. We will not be trying, we will be *succeeding*.  

C'mon ladies, introduce yourself in here...........and the rest of you jump in here too. If you dont need to or dont want to lose weight, thats cool, you can cheer us on, because together we are


----------



## marlowmanor

Hi, I'm Kelly. I am 26 yesrs old and the mommy of 3 boys (5 year old, 3 year old, and 1 year old). My goal is to lose 60-75lbs. Looking forward to getting support from the ladies on here.


----------



## redtailgal

I'm Angela.  I am the mother of two teens.  Right now, my goal is to lose 10 pounds.

When I accomplish that, I am going to lose another ten puunds. I will continue losing ten pounds until I have lost a total of 100 pounds.

I think it would be cool to keep a log in here of how much weight we lose, combined.  Like I've lost 2 pounds, marlow has lost 3 and autumn has lost 4, so the total would be 9 pounds lost.

What do ya say?


----------



## marlowmanor

Would we report weight loss weekly, or longer than that?


----------



## daisychick

I'm Chandra and I am the mother of 2 teen boys.  I would Love to lose 70 pounds, but I would like to break it down into smaller goals.  My first goal is 5% and that would mean I need to drop 11.5 pounds.  

I vote we do keep a weight loss tally of our loss totals.  Let's see how much we can get that total up to.


----------



## daisychick

My weigh in day is Monday mornings once a week.


----------



## redtailgal

I weigh in daily.  But thats just me.

You should each develop your own weighing schedule that HELPS you.  I tend to need day to day motivation, so I bought a digital scale that breaks it down as low as a tenth of a pound.  This way I can weight each day........and see progress even if its only a 10th of a pound.  I need that.  You may not.

Dont get so wound up in the scale and the pounds that you make yourself miserable.  If you are frustrated, you need to adjust something that will adjust your attitude.

Sooo, long story short...........*weigh in here as often or as little as you would like.*

I am hoping though, that we call all hold one another accountable.  We each have our own journals, and should log our progress in there daily if possible. Be honest with yourself and with us.  We cannot lift you back up if you are too proud to admit when you've messed up or fallen.  Those of us who may be struggling will benefit TREMENDOUSLY from your successes.  If one of us hasnt updated on our weight loss for a day or so, we all need to rush to that person and encourage them to get back on the wagon.  We need to be quick about it, the longer we let someone stay off the wagon, the harder it is for them to get back on.  

When someone falls off, we should carry them until they are able to get back on!

Lets do our daily logs in our journals, and use this thread for intro's to the new ladies (or men) that may join us.  We can ask questions, and seek guidance, put some motivational stuff in here, and keep track of our total lbs. lost.........to show off, to encourage one another and to encourage others to join us.

Set yourself some silly goals.

My first silly goal is this: I am gonna turn someones head.  Some poor dude is gonna see me and go "WHOA!".  Hopefully, it will be my hubby. If not, then I guess he will have to wake up!


----------



## marlowmanor

I think weekly for me weighing seems to work so far. I think I'd get discouraged if I saw my weight daily!

The only time I get hit on is by old men. The last one was an old black man in SC! He even said he'd take me home!  Obviously old men find me attractive right now.


----------



## redtailgal

I'm jealous.

The only head I have turned lately is that of a giant lizard named Elroy..........but, on the bright side, Elroy was very much in love with me!


----------



## Beekissed

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I think weekly for me weighing seems to work so far. I think I'd get discouraged if I saw my weight daily!
> 
> The only time I get hit on is by old men. The last one was an old black man in SC! He even said he'd take me home!  Obviously old men find me attractive right now.


Same here.    Apparently old men know the value of a fluffy woman on cold winter nights..... 

I'm Julie, single mom of 3 grown boys.  I've steadily gained weight since getting married at 19, having my first child at 20, so on and so forth.  I now weigh in at a strapping 270, which is down from my peak weight of 289.  I'm a nurse, massage therapist(no longer practicing), gardener, part time mini farmer and, more recently, an aspiring writer.

I no longer care to be a red hot mama but wouldn't mind being a mama who didn't turn red in the face while bending over to tie her shoes!  

I want to lose weight for my health, mobility and to relieve pressure on my lower back.  I've got an old work injury there that gets worse every year...losing weight won't make that go away but it just might help reduce pressure and allow me to be more active, which will allow me to tone those core muscles that support my spine.

I have a specific goal of July 27, which is my oldest son's wedding date, and I'd like to lose as much weight as I can before then but want to ultimately lose 130 lbs this year of 2012.


I've got a question for you ladies about an issue that comes up in my "support system" on a frequent basis:

*Do the people who say they are "just trying to encourage you" sometimes use counterproductive comments to do so?  *

I've been dealing with this my entire life from my parents~ and finally addressed this issue today....it did not go over well.  :/  Apparently, after taking it silently and biting my tongue for 30 years or more, speaking up once(very calmly and sweetly) about it just shows how overly sensitive I am and the problem seems to lie with me just being _too sensitive.  _  Go figure....I guess 30 years of silence and one comment equates oversensitivity.  

Anyone else dealing with this in their weight loss struggles?


----------



## redtailgal

Hi Bee kissed! Glad you came by!

Yes, I have had that same issue before.  Usually its from people who have never had to really struggle with their weight, so they really are pretty clueless about the weight loss struggle.  Sure, their mother or sister struggled to lose weight, but seeing and doing are two different things.

I cannot eat in front of one of my brothers without him offering "support". "picture that on your hips, sis"  "oooh, eat that and you wont be wearing THOSE pants again"

Problem is that he is about as dense as I am fat.  I can slap his mouth all I want, he just doesnt get it.  I will just keep hitting hard each time, and eventualy he will get it.  

But, we cant do that with  everybody by socking them one.  Like yesterday while I was out with my mother, the waitress wanted us to order dessert. Adter my refusing SEVERAL times, I finally told her that I was dieting and dessert was not on my menu. 

Her response?  "Oh honey! You need to understand that you are beautiful just the way you are!"

My response?  "I never said I wasn't"

*insert uncomfortable silence here*

I dont know if you are oversensitive or not.  Maybe you are.  But, if you are, SO what?  That is not your problem! Sounds to be that someone has been insensitive to you........and THAT is something that you dont have to put up with.

SPeak up about it again.  THey will learn to handle it better as time goes by, they just need some practice!


----------



## Ms. Research

Wishing Everyone on the road to being a "Red Hot MaMa" success in 2012.  

Will be in the background cheering you on!   And will be there to help you up, dust you off, and send you back off with encouraging words if you fall.  

Yes You CAN be a RED HOT MAMA!  

K


----------



## DKRabbitry

YAY For RED HOT MAMAS!  You go girls!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I'm rooting for all of you RED HOT MAMMAS!!!!  

Guess what, my husband made me wear skinny jeans, and high heals out last night for new years eve. I felt like a RED HOT MAMMA, Dispite the fact that I need to join your alls weight lose program.


----------



## redtailgal

Red Hot Mama is all about the attitude!  

I hope you worked those jeans and heels!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Red Hot Mama is all about the attitude!
> 
> I hope you worked those jeans and heels!


You would have had a good laugh watching me walk in those  heels, or I should say shuffle in the heals.  I also wore my new make-up. I purchased make-up for the first time in probably a good 10 years, for a date weekend my husband and I had in November. His request, better looking jeans, a perm, and make-up.  He took me jean shopping and picked out the skinny jeans. I feel kind of silly in them, but even my teenage daughters have said they liked them on me. Teenagers are very honest creatures, and I am sure if htey though I looked silly in them, they would have been more than glad to share that with me.  . Now everytime I go shopping or in town with my husband, I am informed that I must have my skinny jeans on.   Need I mention I feel sillly in them. 

You go Hot Mamma's. Don't be afraid to dress-it-up a little bit, even if you don't fit in those size 3 jeans.


----------



## Cabinchick

Yay!!! I want to be a red hot mamma too  But I don't have a journal yet. Need to lose 50 more pounds by July for my nieces wedding and in September I'll be attending my step-daughters wedding in Florida. She gets on FaceBook and rants about how insensitive fat women are - hates their "mushroom sides hanging over their jeans, their "plumbers crack" when they bend over -which she finds completely obscene. And my husband's whole family is tan and thin obsessed. I feel like I've really let my DH down by putting on the weight  , quite sure his family has mentioned it...but THEN he laughs at his daughters wisecracks and agrees with her! Really hurts...
However, not trying to lose the weight specifically for him...that would just be a bonus. I have fibromyalgia and know that the extra weight is contributing to my health problem. Lost 20 pounds so far, and feel a little better, but 50 pounds would be a great relief! Any support whatsoever would be a big help


----------



## redtailgal

well, c'mon, Cabin Chick!

Make urself a weightloss journal, share your plan and do it to it!

The more the merrier!


----------



## autumnprairie

OK Gang I found this thread today  I feel like I am a lil slow LOL. Anyways, My name is Dawn. I am 41. this year 2011 and the last 6 years my middle name has been STRESS.
I am a wife to a disabled Veteran ( has been disabled for  imagine 6 years). His health had started its downward spiral in 1998 when he was in Kwuaiit during a peaceful clean up mission.
 Started feeling tired all the time, nerve damage and  pain and a rash. The next phase was losing feeling in his left side, his arm (ulnar nerve). End phase was in 2006, could not stand and had to quit his job, Remington Arms. Six months later he was in a wheel chair I tried to work and care for him I took a leave when I could no longer do both job and home. ( I have been home ever since).  It has been a very long and hard road, and now I am a parent again. Despite the cards that have been dealt to me and mine. I know there are people out there that are worse off than I am. I thank God every day that it is not worse than it is. 
My goal is also 5 % weightloss in 1-2 months I will get there eventually so I have another long road but this time I am excited to do this. First time in a long time I want to try this coaster ride.

The GANG is my inspiration and my motivator. BeeKissed , Cabinchick welcome to the club , 20 keep strutting the heels it strenghtens the legs and a**,{ butt}. 

A lil bit about me I have moderate to severe degenrate spine disease, All over pain with no DX as of yet.


----------



## daisychick

I have a confession to make....... .....  I HATE the color RED.      So I will vow to be "red hot" but I'm wearing PINK.    

I love pink lipstick, pink shirts, pink shoes, pink sunglasses, pink nail polish.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








If we ever dress up and go out on the town as the RED HOT MOMMAS, I will be the one in pink, with blue jeans on, bare foot carrying my pink flip flops.


----------



## Beekissed

I love your smileys!!!    I love the color of red but not fire engine red....more scarlet, garnet, old barn red.  It gives me the warm fuzzies to see those colors and I try to sneak them into my house in small ways wherever I live.  

I don't, however, look good in red unless I'm sporting a tan...but I'll worry about all that when I get the weight off.


----------



## redtailgal

Red, pink, purple, it doesnt matter.

It HOW you wear it that counts.  

A Red Hot Mama is confiendent and sassy without being trashy in any color!

glad to see that you are all stickin to it.  I, for one, and going back to bed again.  Went to the Doc, ran the Flu titer.......yup its the Flu.  ug.


----------



## daisychick

Get better RTG.     I didn't get my flu shot this year so don't breath too much on your monitor, I don't want to get it.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Can I join? Im sorta new to BYH, but not new to trying to get a little healthier weight wise.

I am 34, 5 foot 2 , and weigh 148 lbs right now. My goal is to slim down to 130 (my body seems happy there even though I really WANT to be 120, its just too hard to attain and stay at).

I have 6 children- 14 yr old DD, 12 Yr old DS, 7 yr old DS, 5 year old DS, 3 yr old DS, and a 3 month old DS. Yep, 5 boys and only ONE girl!! Thats ok though, lots of strong backs to help me do farm chores!!

I dont have a specific plan yet. Im nursing so I cant restrict calories too much, but I try to move my body around as much as possible. Never sit still if I can help it.

Glad this is here to help us all out a bit! Be checking in as time allows, with kids and critters, I dont get alot of computer time!


----------



## Cabinchick

Welcome pridegoethb4thefall. It's better that you don't have a lot of computer time, because sitting on your fanny does not lead to weight loss  Looking forward to reading your journal, only takes a few minutes to do that part and we'll be here to cheer you on


----------



## autumnprairie

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Can I join? Im sorta new to BYH, but not new to trying to get a little healthier weight wise.
> 
> I am 34, 5 foot 2 , and weigh 148 lbs right now. My goal is to slim down to 130 (my body seems happy there even though I really WANT to be 120, its just too hard to attain and stay at).
> 
> I have 6 children- 14 yr old DD, 12 Yr old DS, 7 yr old DS, 5 year old DS, 3 yr old DS, and a 3 month old DS. Yep, 5 boys and only ONE girl!! Thats ok though, lots of strong backs to help me do farm chores!!
> 
> I dont have a specific plan yet. Im nursing so I cant restrict calories too much, but I try to move my body around as much as possible. Never sit still if I can help it.
> 
> Glad this is here to help us all out a bit! Be checking in as time allows, with kids and critters, I dont get alot of computer time!


 of course you can join the more the merrier. Welcome to RHM


----------



## Beekissed

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Can I join? Im sorta new to BYH, but not new to trying to get a little healthier weight wise.
> 
> I am 34, 5 foot 2 , and weigh 148 lbs right now. My goal is to slim down to 130 (my body seems happy there even though I really WANT to be 120, its just too hard to attain and stay at).
> 
> I have 6 children- 14 yr old DD, 12 Yr old DS, 7 yr old DS, 5 year old DS, 3 yr old DS, and a 3 month old DS. Yep, 5 boys and only ONE girl!! Thats ok though, lots of strong backs to help me do farm chores!!
> 
> I dont have a specific plan yet. Im nursing so I cant restrict calories too much, but I try to move my body around as much as possible. Never sit still if I can help it.
> 
> Glad this is here to help us all out a bit! Be checking in as time allows, with kids and critters, I dont get alot of computer time!


I love your screen name!    SIX kids!!!    I'm the youngest of nine, so I'm not exclaiming at your family size...merely that you only weigh that much after having 6 kids!    Kudos to you and welcome!!!


----------



## TigerLilly

Havent been on here for a while, but stumbled on to this thread...Now that the holidays are over, I need to get back on track! 
In the fall of 2010 I weighed 170 lbs; I am 5' 3 1/2" tall & built solid. I didnt look like I weighed that much, but the fact is that I did. Part of it was due to a reaction to one of my medications, but most of it was due to my love of food. Hey, admitting is half the battle, right? Anyway, by monitoring what I was eating, lots & lots of walking, working a full-time job & running a mini farm, I got down to 150 lbs by this past September. Unfortunately, I started putting the weight back on over the last 2 months (danged holiday food & parties!); so now, it's back to trying to lose again. The down-side now is that my job has changed a little in that I am doing more sitting & less active than I was previously. Even though I lost right at 20 lbs before the feeding frenzy of the holidays, I needed to lose 20 more besides that.
I can use all the support I can get & am ready to encourage everyone else as well! I LOVE the color red--especially in clothing, but I also LOVE pink as well. I'm not doing this to be a "red hot mama," (heaven forbid--gave those days up years ago)--at 51, I'm doing it more for my health. But...I def have the attitude--shoot, in my mind I still feel like a size 5/6 and in my early 30's!

So let's go ladies...time to drop it like it's hot! (the weight, that is!)


----------



## redtailgal

Hi Ladies!

How is everyone doing?

I can't diet right now, but you can, so c'mon!

Hi Tigerlilly.......51 is the perfect age to be a RED HOT MAMA!!!    (sorry it took so long to acknowledge you, I've been ill)

And Hi pridegoeth.......Your right, dont cut calories while you are nursing, moving is the best bet for you.  How are you doing with that?  Please share with us your ideas on getting up and moving....You may have a new take that we will love!

C'mon ladies, I wanna see those food journals.  I wanna see you cheering each other on.  I wanna put "total weight loss at BYH 35lbs!" in the title of this thread.   I wanna see a bunch of posts with   and ............not  or


----------



## marlowmanor

I've been putting my weight losses/gains in my weightloss journal as well as my food journal. 

Week 1 I lost 1.6lbs
Week 2 I gained .4lbs


----------



## redtailgal

So thats a loss of 1.2!  Thats great!

Do it one more time.

A little gain every now and then is not a big deal, so dont worry over that!


----------



## marlowmanor

redtailgal said:
			
		

> So thats a loss of 1.2!  Thats great!
> 
> Do it one more time.
> 
> A little gain every now and then is not a big deal, so dont worry over that!


I didn't really worry too much about that little gain. I figure it was a bad week anyway, and more than likely it will happen again if I'm the type to do the water weight gain once a month deal. I guess I'll see Saturday if that is going to be a problem for me or not, I've never noticed a difference before.

I'm getting better about keeping within my points and all that. I still have to work on the exercise part though. Winter weather does not help that any!


----------



## redtailgal

Yes winter weather makes it hard for me to work out too, lol.  WInter is wet and yucky.

I will try to lay on the floor and do crunches and leg lifts, or if no one is home, I'll turn on my Big band music really loud and dance my heart out with Glen Miller!


----------



## autumnprairie

I went the doctors today. When I started my diet I was 234.4 and now I am 224.2 that is in 4 weeks. I only have  90 pounds more to go . It sounds so overwhelming so I want to lose 14 pounds by Feb 29th that is 6 weeks.


----------



## redtailgal

Autumn, you are doing great!  I am so excited for you!  :bun


----------



## daisychick

I am down 11 pounds since 1/2/12.    

RTG: you should tally all that up so far and see how we are doing.   I will try to stick a note on the others journals and we can see our total lost so far.


----------



## redtailgal

I'd love to tally it up!  

Hey MAMA"S   post your weight loss amount here, post the total weight loss amount, no matter how small.  Each ounce counts as success............


----------



## marlowmanor

1.2lbs total lost in 2 weeks


----------



## autumnprairie

Mine is 10 pounds


----------



## Beekissed

20 lbs so far.


----------



## autumnprairie

Beekissed said:
			
		

> 20 lbs so far.


CONGRATS!!!!
Keep up the good work


----------



## redtailgal

Beekissed said:
			
		

> 20 lbs so far.


----------



## TigerLilly

Wow...CONGRATS to all that have lost some of their weight! 
I am down 4 lbs and at 156 lbs right now. I have started a food journal & walking on my treadmill.
Slow-going at this point, but a loss is a loss & I'm grateful for it!
 Ya'll keep up the good work!


----------



## autumnprairie

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> Wow...CONGRATS to all that have lost some of their weight!
> I am down 4 lbs and at 156 lbs right now. I have started a food journal & walking on my treadmill.
> Slow-going at this point, but a loss is a loss & I'm grateful for it!
> Ya'll keep up the good work!


Congrats for you too, would you like to be part of RHM club, since we all have keeping or getting fit in common.


----------



## daisychick

Great job everyone!  That is a lot of fat cells gone!    We lost the entire weight of a 3 year old!!!!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle

Congratulations ladies, I think trying to lose weight in today's lifestyle is one of the hardest things in the world to do.

I had a problem and the only thing that ever worked for me was Weight Watchers.  

And I had gotten a divorce and was looking for a new man. LOL.

DonnaBelle


----------



## KellyHM

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Congratulations ladies, I think trying to lose weight in today's lifestyle is one of the hardest things in the world to do.
> 
> I had a problem and the only thing that ever worked for me was Weight Watchers.
> 
> *And I had gotten a divorce and was looking for a new man*. LOL.
> 
> DonnaBelle


----------



## KellyHM

Ok, I'm jumping in on this even though I'm not currently trying to lose weight (although I was before I got preggo).  I am 12 weeks pregnant with baby #2.  I currently weigh 149, with my all-time low being 120 in college (when I had time to actually work on it), although my body doesn't really like to be less than 130 without a fight.    I was 146 before getting pregnant with #1 (who is now 18 months) and gained 32 lbs with him, was back down to 145 before getting pregnant with this one, and gained a few pounds over Christmas  .  

Anyways, I am due in August and have to be in Bridesmaid dresses in October and December.    Needless to say I would like to not gain a whole lot and would like to get it off quickly afterwards.  I work 2 jobs and am constantly grabbing junk food on the go.  Sigh.  Anyways, that's me in a nutshell.


----------



## daisychick

KellyHM,  while I agree you shouldn't try to lose weight during pregnancy, there is nothing wrong with eating right and doing some exercise.   I ate my best when I was pregnant, and then when the babies popped out I ate like a pig.    Just focus on eating for a healthy baby and a healthy momma and you should do great!   Try everyday to replace one junk food item with something good for you like an apple, a yogurt, a small handful of nuts, etc.   Welcome to the RHM!


----------



## KellyHM

My biggest challenges right now with eating healthy are #1. Working 2 jobs and not getting much sleep makes me grab whatever's handy (like today, who knows what I'm doing for lunch while I'm at work) and #2. I'm nauseous at least 1/2 the time right now, so I eat whatever happens to sound good, whether it be fruit, steak, carbs, or cake.    I have had an aversion to veggies since I got pregnant...same thing last time...they make me want to  .

ETA: I eat pretty well when I have time to go shopping, but I haven't gone to the grocery store in about 2 weeks.


----------



## redtailgal

I'm sorry that you are so  during your pregnancy.

I was like this with mine.  THEY called it morning sickness, but it was morning, noon and night.  

And I could look at an egg, even a egg in the shell, and I would hurl.  

I did the best I could on eating healthy, but many times I just ate what my crazy body decided I could.  I went an entire week without eating green veggies!

My kids turned out pretty good despite it all, lol.

Congrats on the new wee one!


----------



## KellyHM

I haven't eaten a green veggie in about 7 weeks, unless you count fried okra.    I was the same way with DS and he turned out fine, so I'm not too worried.  Nausea lasted to 18 weeks with him, so who knows how long this time, although it's not as constant as it was the first time.

ETA: Just sent my tech out for Subway, so at least semi-healthy, and it will have lettuce!


----------



## Beekissed

Everyone's doing so well!  I want to thank Red for starting this project and encouraging us all and for everyone's continued support...it really means a lot!  I've never had a cheering section before and it is so nice.


----------



## redtailgal

Rah Rah sis boom bah!  



Beekissed

 Beekissed,

I'm a fan!

 She can do it

YES she  can!


----------



## Beekissed




----------



## autumnprairie

nausea remedey chamomile tea with a dash of cinnamon with honey not sugar. 10 mins and its gone

BTW Welcome to RHM


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

KellyHM- Are you preggers?!?!?!?!!!! Havent had a chance to read beyond this page, its been a few days since I last checked this thread...

If you are, it sounds like youre having morningsickness- I gotta reccomend Sea-Bands!!! Get them at about any pharmacy, like rite-aide, cvs, even walmart, they work soooo well! Theyre for motion sickness, but work for MS too. I got them for my 3rd, 4th, 5th, and 6th pregnancies, and I NEVER took them off, except to wash them or when I showered! They arent too expensive, around 6 or 8 bucks a pair, and for me, worth every penny.


As for me, Im doin all right! Its been CRAZY busy around here! The upside to all the madness is.......(drumroll please!).......

I've lost a few pounds!! I'm down to 145!! YAY!! AND THATS AT NIGHT!!! Its a big deal to me to weigh less at a night time weigh-in, since I usually weigh less in the AM, before a full day of eating and drinking lots of water, so I know my nighttime weight is probably a tad more accurate. But I DO love to see the slightly lower number in the AM- gives me a boost to keep working it, ya know? Im kind of a compulsive weigh-er..

One thing for sure, not drinking soda makes a big difference for me. I used to drink one everyday, now, its like once a week. I miss it, but after awhile, I noticed, it just doesnt taste as good as it used to. Weird, huh?

Ok, I gotta go back in this thread now and read whats been goin on.....


----------



## Beekissed

WOW!!!!  Congratulations!!!       :bun



> One thing for sure, not drinking soda makes a big difference for me. I used to drink one everyday, now, its like once a week. I miss it, but after awhile, I noticed, it just doesnt taste as good as it used to. Weird, huh?


Same thing happened to me when I stopped eating sugar and only sweetened things with honey.  After that I couldn't hardly eat candy and chocolate...it all tasted so sweet that I couldn't bear it anymore.


----------



## TigerLilly

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> TigerLilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...CONGRATS to all that have lost some of their weight!
> I am down 4 lbs and at 156 lbs right now. I have started a food journal & walking on my treadmill.
> Slow-going at this point, but a loss is a loss & I'm grateful for it!
> Ya'll keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats for you too, would you like to be part of RHM club, since we all have keeping or getting fit in common.
Click to expand...

Oh, but of course! I could use all the support I can get...and I'm definitely one for cheering others on.


----------



## marlowmanor

Here is a motto for our group.

*Little by little the weight will come off! *

Remember ladies we may have our ups an downs with our weight loss journey, but the weight didn't get there overnight so we cannot expect it to come off overnight!


----------



## TigerLilly

Ok, I am giving up soda--farewell, my beloved Mt Dew...I shall hold our good times forever in my heart...  
I have been on the treadmill, watching what i eat (not _while_ i was on the treadmill, that would just be wrong)... 
busted my butt at work (lots of walking, some running, but on my feet in some form or fashion for the bulk of 12 hours... 
AND I GAINED 2 LBS?! what the heck??? 
I know muscle weighs more than fat, but i'm not feeling any loss in my clothes... 
Time to regroup


Little by little the weight will come _*off*_! :bun


----------



## autumnprairie

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> Ok, I am giving up soda--farewell, my beloved Mt Dew...I shall hold our good times forever in my heart...
> I have been on the treadmill, watching what i eat (not _while_ i was on the treadmill, that would just be wrong)...
> busted my butt at work (lots of walking, some running, but on my feet in some form or fashion for the bulk of 12 hours...
> AND I GAINED 2 LBS?! what the heck???
> I know muscle weighs more than fat, but i'm not feeling any loss in my clothes...
> Time to regroup
> 
> 
> Little by little the weight will come _*off*_! :bun


----------



## TigerLilly

Thanks--I needed that!

So how is everyone else doing? Don't be afraid/ashamed to admit that you have had the same problems I'm having...misery loves company! 
Dont be afraid to brag a little on your losses--it works wonders for incentive.
On a good note, I did lose a whopping SIX OUNCES! I think I gotta stop weighing myself every day.
Hoping to hear that some of you others are having better luck than I am--dont be shy about giving away some of your weight loss secrets.
Speaking of which, one of mine is edamame, a soy nut. Unfortunately, I havent been able to find them recently...filling, fiber & protein. Love 'em


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Well I can tell you girls one thing: since August, I've lost 30 lbs, and am kinda going up and down a little the past few weeks, but I seem to be going back down again....sloooowly but surely.


----------



## autumnprairie

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Well I can tell you girls one thing: since August, I've lost 30 lbs, and am kinda going up and down a little the past few weeks, but I seem to be going back down again....sloooowly but surely.


Congrats! I am so happy for you


----------



## TigerLilly

X2--GREAT JOB! 
So what are you doing to lose the weight?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I keep away from any fatty stuff.  I've had to do that from August until the middle of December because I had gall stones really bad.  So I had to be on a fat-free diet, which means no butter/margarine, no vegetable oils, no dairy products (milk, ice cream, cheese, yogurt, etc) and no junk food, candies, chocolate or cookies.  I couldn't even have beef or pork meats, but I could have chicken, turkey and bison meat.  My diet mainly consisted of fruits, vegetables, rice, potatoes if I felt like it, chicken, pasta, and salad with no dressing.  So in a matter of four months, I dropped from a whopping 190 lbs all the way down to 160.   After my gall bladder surgery where the good docs removed my gall bladder, I could eat more, but I still try to stay away from the fatty stuff as much as possible.  I mean I don't completely boycott it, but I just have less of it than I had before I was diagnosed with gall stones. Of course at Christmas time.... But even then I never went over 170. I've been able to get myself back down in between 165 and 163, and and am trying to get a little lower.  It would be nice if I could drop another 20 lbs, as I still have a bit of a spare tire still.  But it's great that my pants are all a bit loose on me. 

I haven't exercised much during that time, but I do know if I light a fire under my butt and get on the treadmill more often, I'll be loosing more more quickly.


----------



## redtailgal

do ya'll wanna update the title with new weight loss?


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> do ya'll wanna update the title with new weight loss?


I am down to 218 I only have 82 pounds to go


----------



## marlowmanor

I have lost 4.6lbs total in the 5 weeks I have been doing WW!


----------



## elevan

Way to go RHMs!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats on the weightless every little bit adds up quick


----------



## TigerLilly

First--  BIG CONGRATS to you guys that are losing phenomenal amounts of weight! Even a couple of pounds is great, but I'm amazed by those of you losing 20 and MORE lbs--GREAT JOB! 
OK, after my little pity party I decided to give up on my journal...it works for some, but when it came down to it I really didnt have the time to figure out all the mathmatical parts of how much I'm eating, how much fat, calories, etc was in everything. I dont eat out much & dont follow recipes, so it was getting to be a real pain. Anyway, that's actually GOOD news for me because I seem to do better by just keeping a cursory eye on what I'm eating. I do have to keep track of my sodium intake for bp & water retention, but I've gotten used to that.
Also, I have found something that really seems to work for me--roasted edamame. It is a soy nut/bean that's chock full of protien & fiber. It also keeps my hunger in check. 
I have also had gall bladder surgery & have diverticulosis, so Ihave to watch what I eat (no corn, nuts & things of that nature). I have found through trials & tribulation that I actually CAN eat some of these things, as long as I do so IN MODERATION & not like I used to. It comes in handy when you're trying to lose weight...but this is my testimonial & I do not advocate not following your doctor's advice on your health issues.
Anyway...all that to say that I am now at 153.2 lbs (almost 3 lbs since I went back up)! Not a lot, but I'm happy to be coming out of my fat clothes!


----------



## redtailgal

Lets update

Tell me how much you have lost total so that I can add it to the main title

I am SOOOO proud of you ladies.  I will be re-joining the party soon, I hope.  I have to go ahead (again) from the doc, and now I need to get a couple other things squared away.

Soooo, give me those updates.........What is your total weight loss to date?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I just want to say I'm cheering YA'LL ON!


----------



## TigerLilly

Ok, when I actually started working on losing the weight (before I saw this thread), I weighed in at 160. Now I'm down to 153, so I've lost 7 lbs!


----------



## marlowmanor

I have lost 6.6 lbs in the 7 weeks I have been dieting!


----------



## redtailgal

What happened?  I hope that you Red Hot Mama's havent fallen off the wagon?

C'mon ladies.........Who is still going?  Who needs a lift back up?

Right now, I am trying to be careful not to gain any weight back.  I have the go ahead from the Doc to go back on the diet, but to be perfectly honest.......I am scared.  I got so sick before, and well, I dont want to go there again.

Sooo, what I am sayin' is........I need someone to jump back on the wagon with me.  Really, who wants to be the first to kick me in the rear end and say "get over it, ya lazy bum!"

Anyone?


----------



## marlowmanor

redtailgal said:
			
		

> What happened?  I hope that you Red Hot Mama's havent fallen off the wagon?
> 
> C'mon ladies.........Who is still going?  Who needs a lift back up?
> 
> Right now, I am trying to be careful not to gain any weight back.  I have the go ahead from the Doc to go back on the diet, but to be perfectly honest.......I am scared.  I got so sick before, and well, I dont want to go there again.
> 
> Sooo, what I am sayin' is........I need someone to jump back on the wagon with me.  Really, who wants to be the first to kick me in the rear end and say "get over it, ya lazy bum!"
> 
> Anyone?


get over it, ya lazy bum! You can do it RTG!


----------



## redtailgal

lol, thanks Marlow!


----------



## Cabinchick

Hi All 
Well I did indeed fall off the wagon. My total weight loss is only ten pounds since I started. Discovered fresh churned Amish butter! That was the beginning of the end of my weight loss. That stuff is wicked good.
On a bright note, I haven't completely given up. Starting another program April 1st, maybe this will be the one that I can stick to  
Congrats to all of you Red Hot Mamas who lost weight!


----------



## redtailgal

10 pounds down is great...nothing to be ashamed of there!  lol, it's more than I have accomplished.

Yes, yes, I believe the amish butter needs to come with a warning label.


----------



## autumnprairie

I haven't been on a scale


----------



## redtailgal

Well, now Autumn........you know what to do about that!  lol

(me neither)    I'm going by how my cloths fit right now


----------



## Beekissed

I kinda leveled off for awhile, then gained 5 lbs, but finally started losing again and lost the 5 again...then 6 lbs more in the last two weeks, which is a big relief!  I had kind of given up because I had gained 5 back, then finally creepingly lost it, then finally lost this 6 lbs also.  I'm hoping that means my plateau is over...until I hit the next one.  

Either way, I give God the credit because it certainly isn't through any great efforts of my own.


----------



## redtailgal

Beekissed....thats wonderful!  All of it!


----------



## Queen Mum

OK, here's the thing.  I HATE diets and trying to diet.  It makes me CRABBY and anxious and I feel DEPRIVED.  Why me?  Why is it so hard for ME to lose weight and then when I do I just gain it all back.

I was 180 pounds overweight. I found out I was diabetic and I was scared. I also had to undergo some kind of chemotherapy for an illness which made me sick.  I lost 50 pounds without trying.  Then I was afraid to eat.  I got some help from a nutritionist to figure out what to eat.  That helped a lot. She didn't tell me what I should eat.  She looked at what I usually eat and how often I eat.  She helped me get real.  So, what I did was take a hard look at all the crud I had been eating.  What I realized was the amount I was eating and how often I was eating it was the reason I was so darned fat.    I wasn't HUNGRY, I was just eating to be eating.  

I decided that what made me so irritable when I was trying to "diet" was that I would try NOT to eat.  The harder I tried not to eat, the more I wanted to eat until that was all I could think about.  Chewing gum, drove everyone else crazy.  I would try drawing but that gets irritating after a while.  Drinking coffee, made me jittery and I would get really talkative.  I don't smoke, so that was out of the question.  Knitting, um, uh, NAW.  Drinking water, helped but, really, I don't have a very good bladder, and I had to go about a zillion times a day and my feet, hands and face would swell up.  

I really needed to substitute something else for food.   SO every time I wanted to put food in my mouth, I put something else in my mouth.  I got a bunch of those breath freshener things from Listerine.  They look like little sheets of gel but they taste minty.   It would give me the taste of something sweet and it was like toothpaste.  You just don't want to eat after brushing your teeth.  

Pretty soon I was losing weight and not even missing the burgers, the fries, the ice cream, the candy, the snacks.  I wasn't irritable and I wasn't feeling deprived.   I also was eating less when I did eat.  AND I ALWAYS HAD MINTY FRESH BREATH!    

I also realized that the food that I did like was healthy food.  I liked salads.  SO if I indulged, I had a BIG salad.  I liked vegetables, so if I pigged out, I ate a bunch of green beans with garlic and mushrooms.  If I was craving crunchy, I would eat a whole head of romaine lettuce.  It is sweet stuff.  I really started to taste my food.  I realized, I didn't like french fries all that well.  They are greasy and they smell good, but if you eat them cold, they are HORRIBLE.  I don't like pizza all that much either.  I started to appreciate smaller portions and I realized I don't like to feel stuffed.  YUK.

I lost 150 pounds!  I felt better and kept it off for 5 years.  I gained a bunch of it back when I got really sick and couldn't do anything for about a year,  but have lost all 60 pounds since then.     

I still have about 30 pounds to lose.  I seem to keep finding those 30 pounds.  AND I hate that saggy skin.    And I need to remember that it isn't about dieting.  I HATE dieting!    

It's about choices.    What choice will I make today?  I need to get back to that place where I have minty fresh breath.


----------



## autumnprairie

gained my weight back  i will try again here soon


----------



## elevan

Y'all can do this!  I believe in you!


----------



## redtailgal

Love the Icon, Elevan!  How fitting!

Queenmum, I'm glad that you were able to loose your weight.  We all find a method that works for us and do what we've got to do.  Some of us need to change dietary habits, some need to get more physical, some need to get hormones straightened out........then there are folks like me who need to do all three.  Working out to build muscle is a wonderful way to overcome a plateau.....for me anyway.

Autumn......ok you gained it back.  So?  You lost it once, you can do it again.  It's not a big deal.  Drink a glass of water and go walk your goats, lol.  Your still a RED HOT MAMA!!!!

But one thing that should NOT happen is feeling deprived.  To feel deprived is to set one's self up for failure.  It's important to not go hard core when you are trying to lose weight.  Aloow yourself a splurge everyday, but make it a small one. Drink half a glass of soda, or put a teaspoon of caramel on an apple.  Once a month, have a burger........skip the bun if it will make you feel less guilty.

Anyway, as for me, my progress for the week is strange I guess.  I will be getting a cortisone injection placed in my spine tomorrow, as well as some medication for thyroid and hormones, and my potassium IV for the month.  I havent weighed in this week, but I have cut out sodas, except for a 8 ounce glass at night.  I do feel that my pants arent as tight, and I can wear a button up shirt again.

I"m so proud of all of you for the success that you have shared, and for the frustrations that you have overcome.

Keep workin' it girls.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

You girls are doing great!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Cabinchick

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I really needed to substitute something else for food.   SO every time I wanted to put food in my mouth, I put something else in my mouth.  I got a bunch of those breath freshener things from Listerine.  They look like little sheets of gel but they taste minty.   It would give me the taste of something sweet and it was like toothpaste.  You just don't want to eat after brushing your teeth.


Oh my gosh, I have never heard of doing this but I've tried those strips and you are absolutely right! I am going to stock up on those things. Errr....just wondering exactly what those strips are made of though. Well, it can't be much worse for you then having FAT stored up in your body, around your heart, clogging your arteries etc.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TigerLilly

I havent given up, but I havent lost any more weight either. Been busy at work & with our annual training, not to mention my farm.  
Although I havent lost any weight, I have gone down a size in my uniform pants! And they are even starting to look big on me in the hip/thigh area. 
Also dealing with migraines--this one since Thurs night...trip to the ER for 2 shots didn't help much...

On an UP note, I am ecstatic to hear of the weight loss everyone else is experiencing! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK! 

I am one that needs to get my butt in gear, literally, and step it back up. I have been thinking about getting a Wii--played a dance game with my 5 yo DGD (and whooped her butt!) for the first time. Lots of fun!


----------



## redtailgal

OK ladies and gents..........time to wake up and get back on the wagon.

Are you with me?


----------



## daisychick

I'm trying to get back on the wagon.  I have one leg up on the rail and I am pulling and pushing and trying to get both feet in.    I don't know what my deal is, but I start out every morning on track and then by 3 pm I give up and forget to watch my WW points.   I do have a new exercise plan....it involves gardening every evening and taking about 6 walking trips to the barn to look at pregnant goat udders and private parts.       I am going to do this!!    I might be able to wear shorts in time for Christmas, but I will do this.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

SURE!!!  Can I play!  I was pretty big after I had my third kid (got over 200 and then stopped looking for awhile-did not even want to  know).  I went all health-crazed for awhile and got myself down to 133 and felt awesome but have backslid to 150ish   I so want to get closer to where my doc says I shoud be for my height (125) but I doubt that will ever happen.  I am shooting for the 130s.


----------



## redtailgal

lol, your alot closer to your goal than I am!  I am working on the 100 pounds I gained while I was sick.  

Right now, I am working on it in 10 pound increments.  The goal is 240.  I'm getting there.


----------

